# Giveaway from SMF Sponsor Burnt Ends!



## jennio11 (Nov 30, 2012)

BurntEnds_Logo_Round.png



__ jennio11
__ Nov 30, 2012







One of our sponsors here at SmokingMeatForums, Burnt Ends, is hosting a giveaway and wants to invite all SMF members to enter! 

Just go to BurntEndsGear.com  and follow the directions at the bottom of the page to enter!

ABOUT BURNT ENDS:













BurntEnds_BacomWeave.png



__ jennio11
__ Nov 30, 2012






Burnt Ends was established in 2010 by its founder who is an avid BBQ’er and loves the methodology and mentality that ultimately creates great tasting food. He developed Burnt Ends Gear to create a stylish line of threads for fellow Q’ers and lovers of all things delicious.

Giveaway Rules

Burnt Ends will giveaway 1 item to 3 lucky winners who have submitted their information on burntendsgear.com from 12/1/12 - 12/13/12. The winners will be drawn at random from the entries collected in the date range stated above. Winners will be notified by email, and we'll also announce the winner here! Each winner will be able to pick one item from burntendsgear.com for FREE. Each item will be shipped direct to the winner. Shipping is free in the USA. International winners may be subject to shipping costs. Production and shipping times vary based on location.


----------



## burntends (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey There SMF Members! Its the Holiday's and we like giving stuff away to people who support SMF and BurntEnds. We want to throw out a HUGE thank you to SMF and its members for letting us join the family and making us feel at home.

Please sign up for your chance to win! Also dont forget to order your Holiday items by Dec, 16th to ensure delivery before Christmas.

Thanks Again,

BurntEnds


----------



## driedstick (Nov 30, 2012)

I signed up I really want one of these for xmas but dont know which one they all look good.


----------



## crod (Nov 30, 2012)

I signed up and even if I don't win I forward it to my wife and labeled it Christmas wish list so we will see


----------



## 25mike87 (Nov 30, 2012)

I signed up thanks for doing this


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)

JenniO11 said:


> BurntEnds_Logo_Round.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a day too early to enter??


----------



## burntends (Nov 30, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> Is it a day too early to enter??


NO, SMF was originally going to post tomorrow but needed to go a day early. All entries received today will be valid.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## burntends (Nov 30, 2012)

25mike87 said:


> I signed up thanks for doing this


Our pleasure, we all need to look good while doing what we love!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 1, 2012)

I like it...Thanks for doing the drawing Burnt Ends.............


----------



## burntends (Dec 1, 2012)

BurntEnds_225.png



__ burntends
__ Dec 1, 2012


















BurntEnds_Bad_to_the_Bone.png



__ burntends
__ Dec 1, 2012


















BurntEnds_PigParts.png



__ burntends
__ Dec 1, 2012






 Whats your favorite design that Burnt Ends has www.burntendsgear.com. Check them out and the us know.


----------



## barnesski1 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## tjohnson (Dec 1, 2012)

Entered


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 1, 2012)

all signed up..  Q. Will this be a daily drawing (for dates posted) ? and if so do you have to sign up daily ?


----------



## burntends (Dec 1, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> all signed up.. Q. Will this be a daily drawing (for dates posted) ? and if so do you have to sign up daily ?


Hey there JckDanls,

This is one drawing that will have three winners chosen at random after the DEC 13th deadline.

Giveaway Rules:

Burnt Ends will giveaway 1 item to 3 lucky winners who have submitted their information on burntendsgear.com from 12/1/12 - 12/13/12. The winners will be drawn at random from the entries collected in the date range stated above. Winners will be notified by email, and we'll also announce the winner here! Each winner will be able to pick one item from burntendsgear.com for FREE. Each item will be shipped direct to the winner. Shipping is free in the USA. International winners may be subject to shipping costs. Production and shipping times vary based on location.

Thanks for participating. We have been getting a great response and plan on doing some special thing in the months to come!

Burnt Ends


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 2, 2012)

Entered


----------



## hvactstatguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Entered, thanks. Love the 225 with TBS!!


----------



## hooligan8403 (Dec 2, 2012)

Id definatly go with the what you looking at shirt.


----------



## bassman2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Entered.  Diggin the "pig parts" shirt.


----------



## anylizer (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in.... not sure what I'd pick though!


----------



## burntends (Dec 3, 2012)

Just want to thank everyone out there who has already signed up! Its proving to be a great turn out. Keep posting your feedback on the T-s, it helps us when creating new designs.

thanks,

Burn Ends


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 4, 2012)

yup.. all signed up as well...  myself I like my shirts with just a little emblem or something (Burnt Ends) on the left front and then the main graphics on the back...


----------



## papagrizz (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm in.  Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## burntends (Dec 4, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> yup.. all signed up as well... myself I like my shirts with just a little emblem or something (Burnt Ends) on the left front and then the main graphics on the back...


Great feed back, thanks JckDanls. We've tried to keep most designs to one side to keep costs down for the consumer. We are in the process of designing new stuff for 2013 and will _definitely_  keep this in mind.

Burnt Ends


----------



## bordercollie (Dec 6, 2012)

That is  a really nice thing to do.    Merry Christmas!  :)


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Did I win yet?........


----------



## zahlgren (Dec 7, 2012)

Entered.  The "I'd rather be smoking a fatty" is classic.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 7, 2012)

I am in too!  Cant choose!


----------



## burntends (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey There,

Thanks for all the comments on the shirts.

Remember there is *ONLY 6 More Days to Enter*, then we will be drawing 3 winners names for their choice of shirt.

Have a great weekends out there,

Burnt Ends


----------



## burntends (Dec 11, 2012)

*2 DAYS LEFT and 3 lucky members get themselves some FREE gear! *

Its not to late to enter. Visit www.burntendsgear.com and fill out the form on the bottom of the page to be eligible.

Entries entered up to 12/13/12 at midnight PST will be counted valid.

*Don't Forget to order those Holiday gifts by the 16th to be sure to get them in time.*

Thanks,

Burnt Ends


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 11, 2012)

Crossing fingers for one of the aprons!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2012)

ARE WE THERE YET, ARE WE THERE YET !!!!


----------



## coachjej (Dec 11, 2012)

Hope this is me entering the drawing.  I love me some burnt ends


----------



## burntends (Dec 11, 2012)

ALMOST THERE! Who woulda' though 2 weeks took so long!

*NOTE to all Members:*

We will be drawing names first thing Friday DEC 14th in the morning. Make sure to check this post around Noon PST to see if you win. The three names will be listed on the site for member verification. Please respond in a private message if your name was drawn. From there we will start the process of getting you each your winnings!

thanks All,

Burnt Ends


----------



## vosser78 (Dec 11, 2012)

This would be awesome!


----------



## kenny willis (Dec 11, 2012)

entered, like all the shirts


----------



## jwbtulsa (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm in, just in time!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok, I think I like the 225° and smoke, then the pig anatomy the best. All should have the Burnt Ends logo on the back...or better yet on the front and have the designs on the back...


----------



## 25mike87 (Dec 12, 2012)

Fingers crossed some good looking shirts. And thanks again for doing this giveaway :-)


----------



## burntends (Dec 12, 2012)

*1 DAY LEFT and the FREE Gear could be yours!*

We have had over 450 entries and still growing. Thank you for all the support. Its not to late to enter. Visit www.burntendsgear.com and fill out the form on the page to be eligible.

Entries entered up to 12/13/12 at midnight PST will be counted valid.

*Don't Forget to order those Holiday gifts by the 16th to be sure to get them in time.*

Burnt Ends


----------



## smoky mcbutts (Dec 13, 2012)

I entered with my real name but by one post above looking for verification of being a member I should have used My member alias?


----------



## burntends (Dec 13, 2012)

Smoky McButts said:


> I entered with my real name but by one post above looking for verification of being a member I should have used My member alias?


Dont worry, We will post the entered name here so you can see if its yours and then shoot us a private message to confirm.

thx


----------



## burntends (Dec 14, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone! Big THANKS to SMF and everyone who participated in the Burnt Ends Giveaway. We had a great response and are ready to announce the 3 winners. (Drum Roll)

*...AND THE WINNERS ARE**:

_*1) Kristie Malecha*_ (MN)

*2) Dan Heerdt* (OH)

_*3) Robert Gordon*_ (PA)

*Winners please contact us via private message from SMF to redeem your winnings. Once Burnt Ends receives a message from you we can proceed with taking your order for 1 item that is currently on the www.burntendsgear.com site.

*We have also put up a small discount on the site for everyone else to save a couple bucks on those Holiday orders*.

ENJOY, Happy Holiday's!

Burnt Ends


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulation to the winners..Great giveaway!!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2012)

congrats you three!!!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 14, 2012)

Congrats on the Win!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## smoky mcbutts (Dec 14, 2012)

Congrats everyone. In a way I think I may have one one for christmas from my wifey as I left the burnt ends page up as a hint and she said she figured out my presents today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Congrats to the winning folks..............


----------



## burntends (Jan 19, 2013)

Burnt Ends Gear Launches NEW DESIGNS! Available today. Take a look and see whats new.

http://www.burntendsgear.com/

Thanks and enjoy!













BurntEnds_Pork_Belly.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013


















BurntEnds_Pork_Shoulder.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013


















BurntEnds_Beer_Can_Chix.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013


















BurntEnds_Spare_Me.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013


















BurntEnds_vintage.jpg



__ burntends
__ Jan 19, 2013


----------



## upsman (Apr 2, 2013)

I just ordered two shirts one of the Bacon Weave and one of I'd Rather Smoke a Fatty cool stuff! thanks for the link! I didn't see at the bottom of the page deal on entering to win something no big deal I never win anything anyways Hehehehehe. oh I see now old post Hehehehe


----------

